# Dual fuel mobile setup options - honest Fracino reviews



## GoodGrind (2 mo ago)

Hi all

I’m setting up a mobile unit and am on the hunt for a reasonably priced dual fuel machine that is compatible with an off-grid setup.
All anyone is offering is Fracino machines but I’ve been told by a few engineers to stay clear of them.
Can anyone who uses a Fracino dual fuel machine on a daily basis give me an honest review of their experiences?
How often do you experience issues? How easy/reliable are they to fix?
How is the recovery etc when using in a small mobile setup? Etc etc 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi buddy, welcome to the forum, i hope you enjoy your stay with us 



GoodGrind said:


> ...I’ve been told by a few engineers to stay clear of them...


Who (may i ask) are these engineers ?...most of all do they work for a competing manufacturer ?


----------



## GoodGrind (2 mo ago)

Hiya
One of them did, others didn’t!


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Nah buddy i wouldn't take much notice of "one" engineer...several/multiple engineers saying "avoid them" then yeah maybe it becomes a choice whether to follow the majorities advice, but "one" nah ignore him.


----------



## GoodGrind (2 mo ago)

To clarify, I meant one of them DID work for a competing distributor.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Same old, same old...person A works for Company A but disses Company B (competitor) as he's expected too by his employers (loyalty/other) as Company A isn't probably a big a name/reputation as Company B, hence the dissing...some things never change.

As for your original request :- the machine in question is more than likely to be used by a business owner (not an enthusiast - predominantly this forums user-base) and business owners tend to be busy/tired and as such very seldom have time to do reviews...not saying that they don't exist, it's just that any review will be few and far between....a lack of review doesn't necessarily mean the company is good/bad or that it's to "be avoided".


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I recently did a two week gig on a Kraft trailer using a fracino dual fuel, I. All honesty it doesn’t look amazing but I couldn’t fault it in operation. Just make sure you look after the machine and it will look after you.
In an off grid setting, dual fuel lever are the way to go as they use less draw


----------

